# Hunt Merger



## Houndman (12 April 2012)

On 11/04/2012, the Bilsdale and the Bilsdale Farmers' Hunts officially merged into one pack.

The hunt originally split in 2004 due to disagreements over the way the hunt was conducted and the two packs operated separately for 8 seasons.

The Bilsdale Hunt is the oldest hunt in the country in continuous existence.  It was founded circa 1664 by George Villiers, 2nd Duke of Buckingham, and moved to its current location in North Yorkshire around 1666

The merger will see a return to the traditional values of the original Bilsdale Hunt prior to 2004 and it is intended to make the hunt more accessible.

We wish the new Bilsdale Hunt all the best for the future.


----------



## justanOH (12 April 2012)

From what I heard, the Bilsdale Hunt elected a new committee and Masters, but no-one said anything about a &#8216;merger&#8217; of the Bilsdale Hunt and Bilsdale Farmers, or the formation of a 'new' Bilsdale Hunt as you call it. Was that discussed as well? Presumably the members of both would have to vote on and agree to a merger? I guess it depends on the constitution of each Hunt.

I'm not trying to be picky, they're just points that jumped out when I read your post. I know all decent hunting folk will want to see things go smoothly.


----------



## Houndman (12 April 2012)

I can confirm that both hunts are now united.  The pack will be joining together under a single kennel in the next few days.

Prior to the meeting, the Masters, Officers and committe of the Bisldale had stood down and at the meeting a new committee and officers comprising members of both hunts was elected.  A proposal for the future including unification of the packs was put to the meeting and accepted at a vote.  It had previously been accepted by the Bilsdale Farmers at their previous committee meeting.  The proposal was agreed by both according to their own constitutions.  

It was always the intention of the Bisldale Farmers to keep a traditional pack operating in Bilsdale with a view to one day reuniting with the Bilsdale Hunt when values and relationships of both became closer.

The Bilsdale Farmers now exists purely on paper for the purposes of winding up affairs, settling invoices etc before it is wound up completely.

Technically I meant new hunt management not the organisation altogether if anyone is wanting to split hairs.  It really is time people get behind the new management and look towards a united future for the good of the whole.  As I see it now, my job will soon be over and I won't be making any further posts on this forum.


----------



## Vulpinator (12 April 2012)

I dont think that mergers are the devils work, they serve a purpose and keep otherwise unviable hunts afloat and have done so for many moons. 

I would remind every one that hunt staff are covered by employment legislation and that whist this is the last resort for anyone, particularly hunt staff whose hearts lay in the job dont take them for granted, treat them with respect consult with them reassure them and take them with you, its their dedication and professionalism that supply our sport and them at the front line at all times.  

I would just ask that the committees think about the hunt staff,  becoming engaged in uncertain futures after all its thier life, job and homes that are insecure.


----------



## EAST KENT (13 April 2012)

Could`nt agree more with this!


----------



## Vulpinator (13 April 2012)

Thanks East Kent im glad that not everyone has forgotten that Hunt Staff are a massive part of the hunt just a pity that the new breed of masters coming through have few manners and less respect than lino. Obviously not all can be tarred with the same brush but may be the MFHA need to run a course on how to behave.


----------



## Hunters (15 April 2012)

God help any of you if it's like the merger of the vale of Aylesbury with Garth and south Berks, now better known as the kimblewick... What a disaster that all was :-(


----------



## solitairex (16 April 2012)

Hunters said:



			God help any of you if it's like the merger of the vale of Aylesbury with Garth and south Berks, now better known as the kimblewick... What a disaster that all was :-(
		
Click to expand...

Why was that?


----------



## Vulpinator (17 April 2012)

Please this is not a rerun of the kimblewick JUST remember the hunt staff and help them REMEMBER LIBERTY AND LIVELIHOOD WELL THATS ABOUT THE HUNT STAFF.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 April 2012)

Well said Vulpinator.. It's the Hunt staff and Masters an all those who actually help, who are important!!


----------



## Vulpinator (17 April 2012)

SOME ONE GIVE ME A JOB!!!!!!


----------



## JenHunt (17 April 2012)

Hunters said:



			God help any of you if it's like the merger of the vale of Aylesbury with Garth and south Berks, now better known as the kimblewick... What a disaster that all was :-(
		
Click to expand...

fortunately it's nothing like that... quite the opposite really - the two hunts should only have ever been one. 

The split occurred after decisions were made and actions taken that part of the hunt membership didn't like. This resulted in the formation of a non-registered pack hunting the Bilsdale valley (kennelled at the kennels in country), whilst the MFHA registered pack mainly hunted the lowland (sharing kennels out of country, with the Hurworth). 

This managed to upset land owners, farmers and keepers, as many (justifiably) didn't want more than one hunt on their land, didn't want more than one pack to exist in the Bilsdale country, or took 'sides' in the debate. It also put subscribers in a difficult position, with many that I know choosing not to subscribe to either party, or hunting elsewhere. All in all everyone lost out one way or another.

The perceived rights and wrongs of the events and resulting situation, combined with the independent nature of hunting folk only served to complicate the situation. Add then the efforts made by other parties to ensure that several hunts had a future by considering mergers and working together, and the desire of all parties to preserve the bloodlines of the Bilsdale Hounds, and you have an almost unresolvable quandary.

The sticking points as I saw them were the location of kennels, the choice of huntsman, the choice of days to hunt, and the benefits and disadvantages of owning versus renting/sharing kennels.

whilst I applaud the efforts of those who seem to have brought about a merger, I still have my reservations about the way it was done, and indeed the outcome.

personally it leaves me with decisions to make. I don't want to turn my back on 25 years of my own hunting heritage, but I'm not sure I'm happy with the outcome. I've also had an incredible season hunting elsewhere, and it's opened my eyes to another way of doing things.


----------



## Hunters (18 April 2012)

Sometimes it is better to move onto another pack. My sister was involved with Kimblewick and she now hunts with another pack. She said it was hard leaving but it was for the best. Most followed her or simply packed up hunting. Hope that doesn't happen to your lot :-(


----------

